# eta hand size



## Dal (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi all, I got a question I got some hands 70, 120, .25 am I right in thinking these will fit a 2836.2 and 2824.2?, if thats right also I need know what other if any eta movements they would fit at same ligne eta movements.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

Dal said:


> Hi all, I got a question I got some hands 70, 120, .25 am I right in thinking these will fit a 2836.2 and 2824.2?, if thats right also I need know what other if any eta movements they would fit at same ligne eta movements.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Those are the correct sizes. These sizes are the same for the 11.5 ligne ETA 2801, 2804, 2824, and 2836.

This information is available in the technical documents section at the ETA website at ETA Customer Service.

Note that hand length is also quite important in the usability of your hands with any particular dial.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Almost all current 11-1/2 ligne ETA mechanicals take .90/1.50/.25 hands.

Almost all current lady's sized ETA mechanicals take .70/1.20./.20 hands

Most older 10 to 11-1/2 ligne ETA mechanicals take .90/1.50/.20 or .22 hands.

Almost all current ETA quartz take .70/1.20/.20 hands.

The above rules are not applicable to chronographs.


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

lysanderxiii said:


> Almost all current 11-1/2 ligne ETA mechanicals take .90/1.50/.25 hands.
> 
> Almost all current lady's sized ETA mechanicals take .70/1.20./.20 hands
> 
> ...


Yes, that's more or less correct (mostly more, i.e., .90/1.5/.25 for the ETA 2824-2/2836-2). The second hand fitting size is usually given as 0.26 (0.256 per ETA). I misread the sizes you quoted in your original post; as lysanderxiii notes in his post they are not completely correct for the ETA 2824/2836 calibers.

Note that these hand sizes are the same for the ETA 2892-2 and most other current 11.5 ligne mechanical ETA movements (2846, etc).

Your second hands may be OK in size if they are 0.25. Are you sure of your other hand measurements? Were you sold these as being appropriate for those ETA calibers?


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

0.25 mm, 0.26 mm what's a hundredth of a millimeter among friends?

But, I suppose it all depends on where along the taper you are measuring, at the base or at the tip:


----------



## Dal (Dec 20, 2007)

I made mistake with the seconds hand it is in fact .20 so the sets fit exactly ladies ETA's you stated.

Thankyou both for your replies that helped me out.


----------



## GavH (Mar 29, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who sells hands suitable for a ETA 2824-2? I've found nothing I like on Ofrei and a set of MOD Sword type hands from Bill Yao at MKII but would like to see what else is on offer. UK based sellers would be preferred but obviously not essential.


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

Check "cousins" and "julesborel" (they sell hands but I haven't checked for that movement)


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

What about a set of Omega hands? I found a set of SM hands (cal 1120) that should work on a dial / ETA2824-2 movement combo I have. Hands and movement are at NEWW right now getting fitted. I ordered the Omega hands from Otto Frei.


----------



## GavH (Mar 29, 2008)

eganwh said:


> What about a set of Omega hands? I found a set of SM hands (cal 1120) that should work on a dial / ETA2824-2 movement combo I have. Hands and movement are at NEWW right now getting fitted. I ordered the Omega hands from Otto Frei.


Didn't even think of that! Have you got a link to the exact ones?

I'm looking to replace these:


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Many of the Omega movements are based on ETA calibers, Cross reference the base caliber for compatability.

For example, the 2500 is based on the 2892A2, therefore, 2500 hands will work on any 2800 series ETA.


----------

